# Replacement tyres - Advice needed



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

The tyres on "The Truck" have just started to show small cracks on the walls and need replacing. They are Mitchlin Camper 215/75R16C.

I should appreciate advice on whether to replace with same or is there an alternative.

Also, best place to buy.

Many thanks

David ..... (Spindrifter)


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would use the same again. Just have a shop around all the local fitters.

Andy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Have a look at nn line suppliers, and those that come to you - I've used both and they are normally cheaper than going directly to places like National. There have been a couple of threads about this - try a search or scan through the posts


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi David if you type tyres in the google box and click the motorhome facts box there are several threads on tyres that should help.

Steve


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm in the same situation, my Michelin XC Camping-Car are also showing signs of side wall cracking, they are date stamped week 51 2004 so not five years old yet :evil: 
I am tossing up between their Michelin replacement, Michelin Agilis Camping and Continental Vanco Camper. Both are first rate products but I'm thinking the coin might flip in favour of the Continental product.


----------



## Plankton (Apr 9, 2008)

*Replacement tyres*

I have the Michelin XC also, although not in need of replacement my experience with Continental tyres on my Xantia a few years ago would lead me to favour the Michelin again. My problem was they the tyre pressure was allways dropping unlike the previous Michelin I was forever blowing them up, this was not just one tyre but spread over the 4 tyres on the car. Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

The blurb for the Conti Vanco Camper tyres says that they have a special internal coating which makes them more airtight, requiring less maintenance, than their competitors !


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have had Michelin Camping XC on 2 vans and both cracked on the side walls  
I replaced on my present Hymer and I fitted Michelin Agilis (generation 2)
Camping tyres and up to now I am very happy with them. Much quieter than Michelin XC and more like a car tread pattern.
Referring to an earlier post, I have never needed to keep checking the tyre pressures on any of the Michelin Camping tyres that I have had as they do keep the high pressure for a very long time. Obviously I do look at them and check periodical.
I was so surprised and happy at the smooth ride and quietness of the Agilis that I telephoned my tyre supplier and gave him some positive feedback.(not ebay)
I can recommend them


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

I had 4 Michelin Agilis fitted earlier this year & I agree with Grath's observations.

I see Kwik Fit are offering 25% discount on 4 Michelins - might be worth a call to see what price they offer


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Try these for very cheap prices. Get them fitted locally by using the postcode search. Get an online quote here:

http://www.blackcircles.com/


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have said this before, but do insist on recently made tyres with a very recent date stamp as don't forget that they need to be changed after 5 years past the date stamp and you wouldn't want new tyres fitted with a date stamp on nearly a year old.
The date stamp is 4 numbers eg 1609 would be the 16th week of year 2009


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Grath. The Continental site says 9 years.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

gelathae said:


> Grath. The Continental site says 9 years.


I have no knowledge of Continental, however I thought that the 5 year thing was for all makes? :?: 

This is the first time I have heard of a longer live as most people seem to say 5 years


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Continental make Vanco tyres used frequently by the motorhome industry. A link is here and shows 10 years not 9 as stated earlier by me.

http://www.conti-online.com/generat.../tyres_for_life/themes/how_old/Howold_en.html


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Your 10 year life seems to stand up see below
http://www.rospa.com/roadsafety/advice/motorvehicles/tyres.htm

so where does the 5 year thing come from? The magazines I think!

http://www.michelin.co.uk/michelinuk/en/car-4x4-van/long-will-tyres-last/20070319171408.html


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just a thought, but when our present Hymer was 4 years old, I replaced all of the tyres due to side wall cracks.
The van had stood for a year and had only done 6000 miles in 3 years.
It depends on how much use the van has had.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

My Michelin XC Camping are date stamped week 51 2004 (5104), the MH first hit the road 07/05 and has currently 53,000Km (36,000 mls) on the clock.
They are now in need of replacing due to side wall cracking, compared to info on the links in earlier posts they would appear to have been very poor value.


----------

